# Bicep stabbing pain



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

I woke up Thursday last week with a stabbing pain on the top left  of my right bicep.  I did not lift Wednesday.  The only thing I think I did was start a gas trimmer for my wife on wednesday.  The pain is not constant.  It only "stabs" when I reach for my wallet or moving in a certian way.   I have no blood under the skin.  I have seen some photos of torn biceps and also tendon tears.  I am 100% sure that my bicep is stil connected.   I can press on the bicep and that does not hurt.  Only certain movements trigger the pain it feels like a knife.  I have been taking Motrin and resting.  I plan on taking off a week from lifting this week.  it is time to take a break for a week.  

Any thoughts? 

Jag


----------



## trapzilla (May 31, 2011)

I've had similar pains to those you are talking about but they went with icing and heating, never saw a dock and it went within a week.

Sorry Jag


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

Trap's right. Alongside the ice and heat, use 1g of vitamin C and 400IUs of vitamin E together. Aleve also works.


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

Doing Motrin 800 mg TID  hope it helps 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Klutch (Jun 2, 2011)

My bicep was hurting not to long a go due To my labrum... But it wasn't stabbing pain... It was like a pulling pain...hope you get better soon...


----------



## premo (Jun 3, 2011)

see a sports physio man - if its torn slighty you could be making it worse , i didnt listen to my body know i cant train for 8 weeks


----------



## Built (Jun 3, 2011)

Vitamin "I" interferes with healing, you know this, right?


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Bend your right arm 90 degrees (like halfway through a bicep curl) and then while keeping the 90 degree bend push it up (like you are doing a front double bicep but with your elbows in front) into an object.  

If it stabs or feels really weak it is most likely your bicep tendon sheath or capsule which can get inflamed and cause pain.  Avoid any shoulder flexion movements (ie front raises, etc) and biceps where your elbow contracts past 90 degrees for a while.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Bend your right arm 90 degrees (like halfway through a bicep curl) and then while keeping the 90 degree bend push it up (like you are doing a front double bicep but with your elbows in front) into an object.
> 
> If it stabs or feels really weak it is most likely your bicep tendon sheath or capsule which can get inflamed and cause pain. Avoid any shoulder flexion movements (ie front raises, etc) and biceps where your elbow contracts past 90 degrees for a while.


 
Thanks for the information you may have a somthing there. 

When I test like you said it doesn't do that. The weird thing is the stabbing pain is almost unnoticable now, but the area is tender to the touch now. No bruising, slight inflamation in the area.

Not taking Ibuprofen for the last 2 days


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2011)

Last night I was able to work out arms.  No stabbing pains!  The area is still a little tender to the touch.  But no stabbing pains!    Went light on the weights but felt good. 

Alternating DB curls 15# x 20 20# x 20, 20, 13
DB kickbacks 20# 10, 10,10,
Jockey rows 80x 10,10,10
Narrow grip cable tri press 50# x 12 70x 6,  60x 7 
45# DB tri press 7,7,8
wide grip lat pull downs 60# x 15 70x 15 70x 14

Hopefully this tenderness will go away soon


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2011)

Built said:


> Vitamin "I" interferes with healing, you know this, right?


 
I do now  Thanks Built


----------

